# Red flower pot.,.



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

I read that they are hard to keep.. has anyone had success keeping one?.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

They are toughies. You have to target feed them. High Lighting. And from everyone I've spoken with, they should not be kept in our systems. 6 months is usually the average life span in our small systems.


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

okay.,.thanks.,.


----------



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thats too bad, they are amazing looking. I would love to have one. Oh well. maybe one day when I have my 2500 gal set up *r2


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL i saw the title then the question and wondered, what is the difference between a red one and any other color! Then I realized the image in my head is not what you were talking about.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> LOL i saw the title then the question and wondered, what is the difference between a red one and any other color! Then I realized the image in my head is not what you were talking about.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

If you are going to attempt to keep it, read this article

Aquarium Invertebrates: Captive Husbandry Of Goniopora, Spp. With Remarks About The Similar Genus Alveopora — Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog


----------

